# التنين komodo dragon



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

التصنيف العلمي 
مملكة:  الحيوان 
الشعبة:  الحبليات 
الصف:  الزواحف 
الرتبة:  Squamata 
تحت رتبة:  Scleroglossa 
الفصيلة:  الورل 
الجنس:  الورل 
النوع:  تنين كومودو 






تنين كومودو (بالإنجليزية: Komodo dragon) أكبر فصيلة حية من السحالي البرمائية و أكبر ورل.




​ ينمو ويصل إلى طول 2-3 أمتار ويعيش فقط في جزر كومودو في سومطرة بوسط إندونيسيا.




​ وتنين الكومودو  هي فصيلة مهددة بالانقراض حيث أنها لا تعيش خارج بيئتها الطبيعية، كما  يعتبر من الحيوانات اللاحمة. 




​تنين كومودو من آكلات اللحوم الانتهازية، ومع  أنه يستطيع أن يجري لفترات قصيرة بسرعة 20 كيلو متر في الساعة. وإستراتيجيته في صيد فريسته تكمن في التسلل  والقوة.



​   ويستطيع تنين كومودو أن يرى الأشياء على بُعْد 300 متر، وتحتوي  عينا التنين على الخلايا المخروطية cones فقط، وبالتالي يستطيع أن يميز بين  الألوان ولكن نظره ضعيف ليلاً.



​يسمع تنين كومودو فقط في مجال ما بين 400 -  2000 هرتز (بالمقارنة يسمع الإنسان في مجال ما بين 20 - 20000 هرتز)،  والسبب في ذلك وجود عظمة واحدة فقط بالأذن الوسطى stapes من أجل نقل  الذبذبات من طبلة الأذن إلى قوقعة الأذن، ومع أن حاستي النظر والسمع  مفيدتان لصيد الفريسة إلا أن تنين كومودو يعتمد أساسًا على حاسة الشم لصيد  فريسته، ويشم التنين عن طريق لسانه المتفرع الذي يخرج من فمه بشكل مستمر؛  ليذوق الهواء ثم يدخل ليلمس Jacobson’s organs والتي تقوم بعملية تحليل  للجزيئات الموجودة في الهواء، وحين تكون الرائحة مركزة أكثر على فرع اللسان  الأيمن يتوقع التنين أن فريسته قادمة من ناحية اليمين.



​
ويهاجم تنين كومودو  فريسته في سرعة فائقة ويمسك بها بفكه القوي، ومع ذلك نادرًا ما تموت  الفريسة من أول هجوم إنما تموت بعد ساعات أو أيام من تعفن الدم الذي ينتج  عن دخول البكتيريا القاتلة إلى دم الفريسة عن طريق لعاب التنين، وينتظر  التنين عادة حتى يجد فريسة ميتة سواء أكان هو الذي قتلها أم تنين غيره.








​





[YOUTUBE]yIc7gDwBlTE[/YOUTUBE]






The Komodo dragon is the world's heaviest lizard, weighing 150 pounds or  more. It has gray scaly skin, a pointed snout, powerful limbs and a  muscular tail. It lives in the scrub and woodland of a few Indonesian  islands. They use their keen sense of smell to locate decaying animal  remains from several miles away. They also hunt other lizards as well as  large mammals and are sometimes cannibalistic. This species is  threatened by hunting, loss of prey species and habitat loss.​


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

​وقادر تنين  كومودو على أن يلتهم في وجبة واحدة ما يساوي 80% من وزنه، ويلتهم التنين  جميع أجزاء الفريسة بما في ذلك الرأس والوبر والعظم، حتى أمعاء الفريسة  يأكلها بعد تنظيفها جيدًا عن طريق مسكها في فمه ثم هز رأسه بقوة يمينًا  وشمالاً لتتناثر ما بها من فضلات، وقد يلتهم التنين غيره من التنانين إذا  خاصموه على فريسته، وتفاديًّا لذلك تغطي التنانين الصغيرة نفسها بفضلات  الفريسة حتى ينفر منها.​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2012)

موضوع
قيم ودسم
شكرا أخى الغالى
سلام ونعمه الرب معكم​


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

​يعتبر  تنين كومودو من الفصائل المعرضة للانقراض، حيث لا يعتقد أن يتجاوز عددها  الـ 5500 تنين أغلبها في منتزه كومودو والباقي على جزيرة فلورس  الإندونيسية. 



​وقد تم توثيق تنين كومودو من قبل الأوروبيين لأول مرة عام 1910  وعرف على نطاق واسع بعد عام 1912.
[YOUTUBE]QOF4YPdYELg[/YOUTUBE]​ ولُعاب تنين الكومودو يحتوي على ألاف من أنواع  البيكتيريا والمئات منها شديدة السُميه وقاتلة، وهو يستخدمها عادة لتضعيف فريسته بعضها ثم  الإنقضاض على الفريسة ليأكلها. 
http://www.arkive.org/komodo-dragon/varanus-komodoensis/video-00.html​ وتلك البكتيريا تُفرز أيضا في جلده المليء بالحراشيف القاسية جداً حيث أن الإبرة لا تستطيع إختراقها. كما أن  نفس التنين يستطيع أن يؤدي إلى حروقات شدية الخطورة. 
[YOUTUBE]Z3Ez-fwBhJQ[/YOUTUBE]​ ومتوسط عمر هذا التنين قرابة 30 سنة. وله عضة قوية جداً، وله مخالب تمزق اللحم بقوة، و قد بلغ من  القوة حداً أن قناة "Animal Planet" العلمية قالت أن هذا المخلوق لا أعداء  له في الطبيعة، لأنه يقوى على كل شئ في محيطه بفضل أنيابه ومخالبه و لعابه شديد التلوّث....

http://animal.discovery.com/reptiles/komodo-dragon/
http://www.heptune.com/komodo.html​


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع
> قيم ودسم
> شكرا أخى الغالى
> سلام ونعمه الرب معكم​




ربنا يخليك يا جميل، وأنت الي بدئت الموضوع في الموسوعه اللي نزلتها
لما لقيتك جبت اسمه كتبت هذا الموضوع ونقلته من عدة مواقع
أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع قيم و معلومات جديدة 
تسلم 
*


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *موضوع قيم و معلومات جديدة
> تسلم
> *



الله يخليك أخي الحبيب
كن معافي دائماً
​


----------



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

*كومودو .. سبحان المسيح*
*وانا اللى كنت فاكراهم زمان بيضحكوا علينا فى الكارتون *
*طلعوا بيتكلموا جد *

*شكله صعب اوى ... بس موضوع مفيد خالص*
*ميرسى استاذى العزيز*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كومودو .. سبحان المسيح*
> *وانا اللى كنت فاكراهم زمان بيضحكوا علينا فى الكارتون *
> *طلعوا بيتكلموا جد *
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
الدنيا فيها الكتير من اللي احنا لسة برضو لازلنا لا نعرفه
وربنا يخليكي يا رب وتنوري المنتدى دايماً على طووول
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aqQ8OL_Evc8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ماعندكش فكرة اد ايه بحلم اشوف التنين دا من زمان

عشت في كنف يسوع


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ماعندكش فكرة اد ايه بحلم اشوف التنين دا من زمان
> 
> عشت في كنف يسوع



يا ساتر يا رب ايه الحلم الغريب ده
ربنا يخليك يا جميل ويفرح قلبك دايماً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*معلومات مفيدة اول مرة اسمعها استاذى 
بس شكله مرعب جدا *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً استاذ ايمن علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم مع انه تنين لطيف وأليف
بس مش حد يروح يلعب معاه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ينهار سحليه .. إيه ده !!!
 تعالى يا رورو مش كنتئ بتقولى هنلاقى ديناصورات صاحيه هههههه أهم يا ستئ لسا موجودين عائزا تزوريهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه تقصدي يا ليل سحلية مش نهار، النهار عدى وفات
والديناصورات لسه موجوده على فكره مش انقرضنت بالتمام
لكن بقت صغيورة شوية مش ضخمة زي اللي انقرضوا 
يعني لسه فيه شوية صغططة​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده!! لا بجد مش متخيله انى بتمشى فى حدائق اندونسيا الشقيقه ههههه و الاقى الاستاذ ده بيتمشى جنبى--
طيب سرعته ايه بئا-- يعنى نلحق نجرى؟؟ هههه الصوره الى جايب فيها حيوان من فوق الشجره دى صعبه جدا-- يعنى بيقف على رجلتين كمان----

طيب---- كدا لو حد دايقنى ابقى عارفا ابعته فسحه فين :t33:هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهار سحليه .. إيه ده !!!
> تعالى يا رورو مش كنتئ بتقولى هنلاقى ديناصورات صاحيه هههههه أهم يا ستئ لسا موجودين عائزا تزوريهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه اه يا حبوا تحسى انه ديناصور صغير 
طب يلا بينا على اندونيسيا وانا اقدر اكسرلك كلمة 
بلاها موزمبيق وخليها اندونيسيا هههههه 
نلعب مع الديناصورات هناك *


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مش تخافي هو بيجري زيينا كده بسرعة 20 كيلو في الساعة
ومش تخافي ده أليف ولطيف، ويا رب يا معين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه اه يا حبوا تحسى انه ديناصور صغير *
> *طب يلا بينا على اندونيسيا وانا اقدر اكسرلك كلمة *
> *بلاها موزمبيق وخليها اندونيسيا هههههه *
> *نلعب مع الديناصورات هناك *



عندك حق يا رور انا كمان كنت بدئت امل من الجو الموزنبيقي
محتاجين تغيير ههههههه بينا على اندونسيا هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندك حق يا رور انا كمان كنت بدئت امل من الجو الموزنبيقي
> محتاجين تغيير ههههههه بينا على اندونسيا هههههههه


*ههههههههه طب ورئيس القبيلة الموزمبيقية العظمى 
مش خايفة منه انا هقوله حبوا هى اللى قالتلى نسيب موزمبيق ونروح اندونيسيا نلعب مع الديناصورات ونتصور معاهم هههههه 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ مش تخافي هو بيجري زيينا كده بسرعة 20 كيلو في الساعة
> 
> ومش تخافي ده أليف ولطيف، ويا رب يا معين​


 20 كيلو لا تماااام كدا اخر فل-- نضمن الامان فى امعائه ههههههههههههههههههههه
 طب هل مسجل  حوادث انه استطعم لحم البشر؟ و لا هو عض ايد الراجل ده غلاسه كدا؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طب ورئيس القبيلة الموزمبيقية العظمى *
> *مش خايفة منه انا هقوله حبوا هى اللى قالتلى نسيب موزمبيق ونروح اندونيسيا نلعب مع الديناصورات ونتصور معاهم هههههه *



لا يا رورو انتى مش فاهمه -- ما حنى هناخد رائس القبيله معانه نفسحه هناك :smile02 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا رورو انتى مش فاهمه -- ما حنى هناخد رائس القبيله معانه نفسحه هناك :smile02
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههه  اذا كان كدا ماشى 
بس انا خايفة على كومودو ده 
هيموت من الخضة لو شاف رئيس القبيلة 
واحنا ما صدقنا مش عاوزينه ينقرض هههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يالهووووتي شكله غبي اوووي ^_^
شكرا استاذنا 
معلومات اول مره اعرفها 
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يالهووووتي شكله غبي اوووي ^_^
> شكرا استاذنا
> معلومات اول مره اعرفها
> ​




هههههههههههههههه بالعكس ده أمور قوي
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 20 كيلو لا تماااام كدا اخر فل-- نضمن الامان فى امعائه ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب هل مسجل  حوادث انه استطعم لحم البشر؟ و لا هو عض ايد الراجل ده غلاسه كدا؟؟



ربنا ما يوريكي له حوادث كتير مع بني آدم
انا بس مش قدرت انزل فيديو للحوادث مش احتملت اتفرج على ثانية منها بصراحة
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بالعكس ده أمور قوي
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبوا احنا فينا من حوادث انا رجعت فى كلامى  
خلينا فى موزمبيق على الاقل هى علبة بوية سودة وبندهن نفسنا انا اونتى 
وبقينا زيهم ههههههههه* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا ما يوريكي له حوادث كتير مع بني آدم
> 
> انا بس مش قدرت انزل فيديو للحوادث مش احتملت اتفرج على ثانية منها بصراحة​


 اوبااااااااااا
 يا رورووووو لفى يا بنتى الدفه بتاعت المركب و بينا الى احضان احبابنا و ارضنا الموزنبيقيه ---
 بردوا عشره -- بقالنا معاهم كتييير --
و العشره متهونش بردوا --- و لا ايه ؟.؟  دى حتى تبقى قلت اصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لولا كدا كنا كملنا على اندونسيا  هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اوبااااااااااا
> يا رورووووو لفى يا بنتى الدفه بتاعت المركب و بينا الى احضان احبابنا و ارضنا الموزنبيقيه ---
> بردوا عشره -- بقالنا معاهم كتييير --
> و العشره متهونش بردوا --- و لا ايه ؟.؟  دى حتى تبقى قلت اصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لولا كدا كنا كملنا على اندونسيا  هههه



*ههههههههه انا قولت كدا من الاول محدش صدقنى 
مالها موزمبيق بس يا حبوا ما حلوة وعايشين هناك مبسوطين وبناكل موز كتير هههههههه 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عرفا يا رورو مالها-- هى وززززه شوشو بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكل التنين المجنح كان ساحرلنا علشان نروحله ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فوقنا الحمدلله ههههههههههه
 ده حتى الموز مفيييد جداااااااا


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نسيت اقول ليكم ان ممكن يلتهم رجل بكامله في خلال 3 دقايق ولا يترك منه شيء
لأن له حادثة مشهورة بالتهامة رجل ولم يترك منه سوى النظارة فقط
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> نسيت اقول ليكم ان ممكن يلتهم رجل بكامله في خلال 3 دقايق ولا يترك منه شيء​
> 
> لأن له حادثة مشهورة بالتهامة رجل ولم يترك منه سوى النظارة فقط​


لا بجد:vava: 
هههههه لا ملكش حق متقولناش ههههههههه--
المهم بئا يقول لك بيقرف من الامعاء فيقوم ماسكها و منطور دماغه شمال يمين علشان ياكل الامعاء نظيفه ههههههههههههههههه 
كتر خيره ساب النظاره بردوا ممكن تنفع حد هههههه او بما ان نظره ضعيف شويه كان طمعان فيها ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا عرفا يا رورو مالها-- هى وززززه شوشو بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكل التنين المجنح كان ساحرلنا علشان نروحله ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فوقنا الحمدلله ههههههههههه
> ده حتى الموز مفيييد جداااااااا


*هههههههههه ايون متخليش الشيطان يوزك تانى 
موزمبيقى احسن من غيرها 
ده انتى حتى بتبقى قاعدة ولابسة بتاعة الريش دى فوق دماغك بتيقى قمر بس مضلم بما انك سودة بقى ههههههه 
عاوزة ابقى اصورك يا حبوا وانزل الصورة هنا فى المنتدى *



aymonded قال:


> نسيت اقول ليكم ان ممكن يلتهم رجل بكامله في خلال 3 دقايق ولا يترك منه شيء
> لأن له حادثة مشهورة بالتهامة رجل ولم يترك منه سوى النظارة فقط
> ​



*يا نهاااااااااااار فحلقى 
حبوا الحقيينى ده كل رجل بحاله 
يبقى احنا هيعمل فينا ايه انا وانتى يابنتى ده مش بعيد 
يسلك بينا سنانه بعد الاكل ههههههه 
لا والله فى الخير خلى النضارة لا كتير كتر خيره *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تفتكرى بئا يا رورو لما ياكلنا هيسيب مننا ايه زكره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هيسيب النظاره بردوا ههههههههههه-- اهو حاجه من رحتى بردوا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه-- ممكن ياخد فروه الدماغ بالشعر يعمل باروكه نيولوك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا لا لا يا رورو صورتى بريش النعام فى راسى متتكشفش على العام-- انت عارفا دى هتخلى شوباب المنتيكا كلهم يجروا منى اااا اقصد يجرو ورايا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تفتكرى بئا يا رورو لما ياكلنا هيسيب مننا ايه زكره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هيسيب النظاره بردوا ههههههههههه-- اهو حاجه من رحتى بردوا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه-- ممكن ياخد فروه الدماغ بالشعر يعمل باروكه نيولوك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا لا لا يا رورو صورتى بريش النعام فى راسى متتكشفش على العام-- انت عارفا دى هتخلى شوباب المنتيكا كلهم يجروا منى اااا اقصد يجرو ورايا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه معتقدش يا حبو انه هيسيب مننا حاجة احنا الاتنين 
جوز عصفووور على رأى ريااااا 
لا يا حبوا دى هتعمل شغل جامد اوووووووووى فى المنتدى هيبقى ليكى جماهيرية انما ايه 
وبعدين خلينا نسترزق يا حبو هما يجوا يقولوا عاوزين نتصور جنب 
حبوزمبيق هههههههه ايه رايك فى الاسم الجديد ده 
وانا بقى استغل الفرصة واخد فلوس منهم 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه معتقدش يا حبو انه هيسيب مننا حاجة احنا الاتنين *
> *جوز عصفووور على رأى ريااااا *
> *لا يا حبوا دى هتعمل شغل جامد اوووووووووى فى المنتدى هيبقى ليكى جماهيرية انما ايه *
> *وبعدين خلينا نسترزق يا حبو هما يجوا يقولوا عاوزين نتصور جنب *
> ...




مين دول العصافير ههههههههههههههه يمكن انتى-- انا طائر الرخ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى لو بداء بيا مش بعيد يصيبه تخمه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتسترزقى على ريشى-- اقصد على قفايه ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ستى بس النص بالنص--- هو واثقه فين-- لحسن تيجى تنصص معانه -- كدا المصلحه راحت هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مين دول العصافير ههههههههههههههه يمكن انتى-- انا طائر الرخ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى لو بداء بيا مش بعيد يصيبه تخمه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هتسترزقى على ريشى-- اقصد على قفايه ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا ستى بس النص بالنص--- هو واثقه فين-- لحسن تيجى تنصص معانه -- كدا المصلحه راحت هههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه انا عصفور يسمع من بقك ربنا 
وانا بعد منك هياخد فوار امتلاء هههههههه 
لا يا حبو انتى حبيبتى انا بس هساعدك وفى نفس ذات الوقت نعملنا سبوبة ناكل منها عيش 
لا واثقة مش هنا وحتى لو هنا 
فى الوقت ده هبعها ههههههههه 
حبو بقولك ايه يلا بينا نستخبى من استاذ ايمن علشان بوظناله الموضوع *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه تصدقى صحيح هههههههه
 تعالى نجرى بسرعه-- طبعا انت فى السرعه متتوصيش-- رهييبه  هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههه تصدقى صحيح هههههههه
> تعالى نجرى بسرعه-- طبعا انت فى السرعه متتوصيش-- رهييبه  هههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههه يلا بينا انا هستخبى فى المنتدى العام لو استاذنا سأل عليا قوليله منعرفش مكانها ههههههه 
شوفى انتى بقى هتستخبى فين *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هستخبه فى المناسبات-- الخفلات هناك بئا و التورت و البلالين و الزحمه -- هزوووووغ  و اختفى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هستخبه فى المناسبات-- الخفلات هناك بئا و التورت و البلالين و الزحمه -- هزوووووغ  و اختفى ههههههههههههههههههه



*حبو طب خودينى معاكى هههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ياماااااااااااااااامي 
شكله مرعب جداا

وقادر  تنين  كومودو على أن يلتهم في وجبة واحدة ما يساوي 80% من وزنه، ويلتهم  التنين  جميع أجزاء الفريسة بما في ذلك الرأس والوبر والعظم، حتى أمعاء  الفريسة  يأكلها بعد تنظيفها جيدًا عن طريق مسكها في فمه ثم هز رأسه بقوة  يمينًا  وشمالاً لتتناثر ما بها من فضلات، وقد يلتهم التنين غيره من  التنانين إذا  خاصموه على فريسته، وتفاديًّا لذلك تغطي التنانين الصغيرة  نفسها بفضلات  الفريسة حتى ينفر منها. 

لا الصراحه بيتعب اووي ياعيني
ربنا يقويه ويديله الصحه : )

تسلم ايديك استاذي ايمن علي الموضوع والمعلومات المميزة
ربنا يباركك .​


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ترى مش محتاجه واحد تربيه في المطبخ
​


----------

